# Dirt roads and trails?



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

What is the best way to model dirt roads and trails? Would I just put some real dirt down on the layout where I want it, or is there something that the hobby/train shops have, that would do the job?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Sift some real dirt, finer the better I'd think :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

OK. Would there be some kind of solution that I could spray over the dirt to keep it in place and to eliminate dusting and so forth?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This link might be of help: http://www.trainlife.com/articles/552/modeling-streets-and-roads-part-1-dirt

Another modeler told me to place the dirt on a cookie sheet and toast the dirt in the oven to remove any bad actors that might be in the dirt.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Carl said:


> This link might be of help: http://www.trainlife.com/articles/552/modeling-streets-and-roads-part-1-dirt
> 
> Another modeler told me to place the dirt on a cookie sheet and toast the dirt in the oven to remove any bad actors that might be in the dirt.



Man, that's a terrific article! I was originally trying to figure out a way to build a dirt access road within the yard, but I might expand and put some dirt roads in the other parts of the layout!


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Great article! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tom McInerney (Feb 16, 2013)

*Dirt Roads*

I grind and sift dirt to almost dust then mix it with thinned white glue ( like mud) and brush it where you want let it dry but before it dries add tire tracks with a car because when it dries it"s hard as a rock and no dust on the layout. Tom


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What device do you sift with to get
dirt suitable for HO scale?

Don


----------



## Tom McInerney (Feb 16, 2013)

Don , First ifind the finest dirt I can and use flour sifters to grind as much as possible then put the dirt though a stocking. Once you add water it turns to thick mud and that what you want. Good Luck


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I like to "grade" all my scenic stuff like dirt. I run it through something pretty course first like a fish net stocking, run the rest through a window screen, then a silk stocking for truly fine dust. At each step I keep what is screened out for scenery use. Nature is not uniform or neat! Adding textures of different sizes just makes it fit better to my eye. 

I use lots of dirt as I find it is "dirt cheap".


----------

